
Show HN: Converting Ask HN Threads to GitHub Repos - steinsgate
https://github.com/gutfeeling/beginner_nlp
======
steinsgate
Ask HN threads contain a lot of valuable information. So I decided to
categorize and organize this information in a GitHub repo. Would appreciate
your feedback on the following:

1\. Do you find this to be of any value?

2\. Any suggestions on what you would like to see in such repositories?

